# LBC and Historical Pre-Mil



## Bryan (Jun 3, 2004)

From what I understand Spurgeon held to both the LCB1689 and Historical Pre-Mil. Does anyone see any potential difficulties in holding to both?

Bryan
SDG


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 4, 2004)

Erm... ask Pastorway, I believe that he holds the exact same position.

I'm amil (as is the Metropolitan Tabernacle these days) so I can't really answer!


----------



## grace2U (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a taped talk by Dr Peter Masters (Current minister of the Met Tab) in which he claims that although Spurgeon described himself as pre-mil, his eschatology as expressed in his sermons places him much nearer to amil.

Blessings,
Steve


----------



## Bryan (Jun 4, 2004)

I am aware of Dr. Masters belief that Spurgeon was Amil, however this essay; http://www.spurgeon.org/eschat.htm seems to prove that he was not (and it answers Dr. Masters belief as well). Either way it's kinda a secondary thing what view he held. I was just using him as an example of someone who held to both.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## pastorway (Jun 4, 2004)

Spurgeon was most definitely pre-mil, as am I, and there is no conflivt whatsoever with the 1689 and a historic pre-mil stance.

The confessions, by the way, are not very specific at all when it comes to eschatology, except to affirn the truth about the physical, visible return of Christ, the resurrection of the just and the unjust, and the finality of judgment in hell or the reward of eternal life in the New Heavens and Earth.

To go beyond that would have been unwise, as eschatology is one area of doctrine that none of us can truly be dogmatic about until it happens, and by then, it doesn't matter any more!!

Phillip


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 4, 2004)

The 1689 may allow for premil because it has no catechism. The WLC does not allow for historic premil because it does not allow for 2 resurrections.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 4, 2004)

Why doesn't the 1689 have a catechism?


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 10, 2004)

Ian: Who Knows??

On the 'Spurgeon was amil not premil' issue - I agree that the evidence on Spurgeon.org points to him being premil and I disagree with Dr Masters at this point (shock horror!)

However, this just means that Spurgeon was wrong..


----------



## sastark (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:1290b7ac9c][i:1290b7ac9c]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:1290b7ac9c]
However, this just means that Spurgeon was wrong..  [/quote:1290b7ac9c]

Yes, he should have been postmil.

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 10, 2004)

Seth,

I've been thinking. I'm only going to allow my future kids to date guys who either hold to an amill or postmill position.

[Edited on 6-10-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## Bryan (Jun 10, 2004)

Ha, &quot;allow&quot; and dating, funny 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## sastark (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:2c981a4590][i:2c981a4590]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:2c981a4590]
Seth,

I've been thinking. I'm only going to allow my future kids to date guys who either hold to an amill or postmill position.

[Edited on 6-10-2004 by Ianterrell] [/quote:2c981a4590]

HAHA!

Well, as long as they are white (or in your case, black), it's all good, right? 

(ps- for any who don't know THAT WAS A JOKE!!!)


----------

